# .

## Irisskaa

, ! 
-     https://service.nalog.ru/blr1.do                     ()    -   ? 
  ,    .       ,    .

      :
"           2012 : 16-    ,      ,      (, , ),    " 
       18  -  N.

 - ?

----------

> N.


    ?

----------


## 777

""  ????    ?           ,  .....      .............  ,     .  .

----------


## Irisskaa

, ,   !    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irisskaa

> ""  ????    ?           ,  .....      .............  ,     .  .


   ,            .     ,    ,    !

----------

> ,     .


  ,        .     .

----------


## 777

> 


  ?     .     -,   .        ,    ? ,    -    -   ,

----------

> ?


    ,    ,            "  ...  ..."        .          .



> 


.  .      .

----------


## 777

> ,


 ,      ,   .      .          .      /  ,      .   -  ,           .      ???       .   ,   ,     .    ,     /    ...........

----------

> -  ,


 /    ,      ?                ,           .

----------


## 777

> 


??????   ?     ?     ?   ?       ?
/ -   ,   :Redface:

----------

.     http://www.nalog.ru/html/sites/www.r...nki/forma1.pdf

----------


## 777

> .     http://www.nalog.ru/html/sites/www.r...nki/forma1.pdf


 !!!!!!   .  :Wow:          .    "",     .  :Embarrassment: 
     -?    , ,    -      ?   3 -       .   ?  .        ,     / ?      ?         ,   - , /  -          ,   .         ,    ?        ?

----------

> ?


.   . 



> "  ..*.*  ..."

----------

> -      ?


.   http://mvf.klerk.ru/nb/471_01.htm

----------


## 777

> .   .


   -         ( % 30-40   )      !! ?
        ?
        -  , ,     .  :Smilie:

----------

?   3  ?    0          ,  !   .     ...
.

----------


## 777

**,     ,      ...... // ....    ,   ,  .        =  "()    "  -         .    ?  ,    ,   /   =   /    ?  ?    " " ??????  ?  ,  .     .

----------


## 777

-     )     ,    ,       .   -      .    .

----------

?   ,    (    ,              , ..               )

----------


## 777

> ?   ,    (    ,              , ..               )


   )))       0  ""   .   .  ,  -   , )  .      ,     .    - ,    .      , ?      -  ,         ,        .  :Wow:

----------

,       .




> .


       ()    .

----------


## .

,      :           ,             :
1. ()          (     N (*451529072015N00060*),       )
2.         -    ,    ,   29.07.2015? ???

  ,  " :	  "
  ?       ,  ?

----------


## .

:       ?     3 ,    .

----------


## .

> ,      :           ,             :
> 1. ()          (     N (*451529072015N00060*),       )
> 2.         -    ,    ,   29.07.2015? ???
> 
>   ,  " :	  "
>   ?       ,  ?


  :        ,     !

----------


## kromo79

,   ,      .

----------

, ,       2 ,       2 )    ,        , ..      ? ,        ,          ,    ,  -             . ..     ? (((   ,  . , ,   ,    ?   ?   ?)

----------

,    ,      ?

----------

.

----------


## Naivelly

.
     (   ):
 :     
 : 07.07.2017
      : 27.06.2017
,      3-  (   07.07.2017) ?

----------


## Pat33

> :        ,     !


 !
,     .           .  -    .  .   -  ??

----------

> !
> ,     .           .  -    .  .   -  ??


  - ,

----------


## Pat33

> - ,


,  . .

----------

,   ,   ,  ,      .   ,          (    ,        . ), ,         ,     .

----------


## Levkoya

> ,   ,   ,  ,      .   ,          (    ,        . ), ,         ,     .


 ,     - https://service.nalog.ru/blr1.do
      ,            .              :Smilie: ,   ,     .

----------

:        ?

----------


## 332

*Naivelly*,      ?     .

----------

> *Naivelly*,      ?     .


     ,    ,  0%.      180 ,      ,        .        .          ,    ,     .

----------


## pl1

,  , 

    :
1.    , - 

(   12.12.2017   000001512998537822, 
    18.12.2017     000001513603352713)

   ,   :

6.1  ()   



000001513603352713 18 12 2017
2.    (https://service.nalog.ru/blr1.do):

2.1   -   (           2012 : 16-    ,      ,      (, , ),    
2.2   (  )

  ?       18.12.2017?
    -   ?
 - ?

   ...

----------

> 18.12.2017   000001513603352713


   , ..   ,

----------


## pl1

, , 

       ? 3-7 ?

----------


## 2008

, ,    , ,    ,       ,             ,     10   ,               ,

----------


## drenda

,          . ,      .      .            -.   .       ,     .

----------


## 2008

*drenda*,     ,   ,    ,         ,         (        ,     3 )
            .

----------


## drenda

, .    ,     ,     .   - .       .

----------

> ,          . ,      .      .            -.   .       ,     .


   ,         ,

----------


## drenda

,  .                ?        ,       - ?

----------

> 


 




> ,

----------


## -

?  . ,    ,      .
    ,        .

----------


## drenda

,      https://www.nalog.ru/rn26/news/tax_doc_news/5576699/

----------

> ?  . ,    ,      .


  ,     /.

----------


## -

.     ,            .   ,     ,   .
        ))

      . ,  1      .

----------


## drenda

,       ,         ?

----------

> ,       ,         ?


 ?

----------


## drenda

,      ,        ,     .

----------

> ,      ,        ,     .

----------


## drenda

- ,  - .

----------

,      .
    ,          (     ). 
..   ,   (  ..)    .
         .     ,       . 
    ,  . 
          (      ,    )?
  .

----------

!     .  ,       .     ,         2 .       .      . ,     9111012818  18.05.2018 .     N.      !

----------

.      .  ,   ,    .    2  . 
       -        ?       (    ),     .        .

----------


## 2008

> .      .  ,   ,    .    2  . 
>        -        ?       (    ),     .        .


    ,     ,       ,       28 ,     .      (     1,5 ,    ).

----------

> .


    ,    -

----------


## Aktubar

!
    .
    ,     .
      ,    ""      "    ".    28.12  29.12,    -   .
      . ,    .    ,         ,   ,     .   ,      .
      ,       -         .
, -    ?  ?     ?

----------


## ElenaDm

. 
     ,     2018, 2019,         ,   https://service.nalog.ru/blr1.do     " ".           ?         (((

----------


## 2008

,  20      ,    ,    ?
    , 1  ,  ,         .

----------


## ElenaDm

.   .    :     .

----------


## 2008

*ElenaDm*,       2019 ?      ,  ,    ,  ,   ,

----------


## ElenaDm

,   2019   .     ,     ,     .      .

----------


## 2008

*ElenaDm*, ,      ,,      .

----------

, ,      .        ()  12  2019.         ?     "            "    ()    600612032019N00002  12.03.2019             ()          600613032019N00002.          12.03.2019,    13  2019.       ?

----------


## ElenaDm

.      ?...      ,       .

----------


## 2008

> .      ?...      ,       .


    2019     ,  - ,     ,  , ,   
    ,   ,      .

----------


## ElenaDm

,     - "".            ,       .    -    .       ,     , .    .      .

----------


## 2008

*ElenaDm*,      ,   ?   ,      ,        ,     .

----------


## ElenaDm

.    ,       .   , ,  ,   ,  .

----------


## ElenaDm

nalog.ru   ,      .

----------


## 2008

20 ,    25 ,   ,         ,       1  .

----------


## ElenaDm

,   .        ))  25-.

----------

!
            "       " 
      ,       :
   980240001027
          9  19.12.2018
 ()          031218012019N00098
      22.01.2019
.         031218012019N00121 
 ,     .      ,    .

"           2012 : 16-    ,      ,      (, , ),    " 
       18  - N.

   ,  !!!

----------

?   ,   ,       ?   .

----------


## 2008

> ?   ,   ,       ?   .


        ,   ,       ,   +   + ,  3      ,     .

----------

!
            "       " 
      ,       :
   980240001027
          9  19.12.2018
 ()          031218012019N00098
      22.01.2019
.         031218012019N00121 
 ,     .      ,    .

"           2012 : 16-    ,      ,      (, , ),    " 
       18  - N.

   ,  !!! 
2       -   )))       1 .

----------


## food-list

> 1 .

----------


## 2008

,  -,      1  2019?     ?
 :	    
* :	08.04.2019*
      :	28.03.2019

----------


## ElenaDm

. ,        ,..    28.03.19.

----------


## 2008

*ElenaDm*,

----------


## svestulyok

!  :     .         .  .       ,   .         ,    ?   ,

----------

,  . ,   .     .   N.       (

----------

, :          .    . 2           .       ?       ?     ?       .

----------


## food-list

> 2           .


     ,   1 ,  ,  .

----------

.. , ,     ...??

----------


## food-list

,     ,           .  ,       ?

----------

((    14.03.19.    ?     :           4  ,    5  (  )

----------


## food-list

> ((    14.03.19.    ?     :           4  ,    5  (  )


      .         .

----------

. ,          .      ,  .      .     .   :      -  .
 ?    ..

----------

?   ( ),  , - ()

----------

-           ()          
   ()   -        . !!!

----------


## ,

.
- .   .      .    180 .  ?          "    ,   :*"   "       " -     .
      ?

----------


## food-list

> ?


 ,   - .

----------


## .

:     ,         -,           .  , ?

----------


## 2008

,    ,          ,

----------


## .

,     :yes:

----------

> :        ,     !


  )    !    .   .

----------


## sunday8

,    ,   . ,  ,    ,     (  ).   ,   https://service.nalog.ru/blr1.do?t=1604921006742  ,  "    ". ,    ,            ( , -12, CMR, ,   ,   ),       &#171;    &#187;?  .

----------


## 2008

> &#171;    &#187;?  .


 ,    ,      ?

----------


## sunday8

> ,    ,      ?


   14 , 27.10  . 6.11        ,    .    ,          -0,       ,        ,   .   ,      .   ,     20-    ,   ,     16- ,      .

----------


## 2008

*sunday8*,    ,    620716062020N00013,   4   ,   16062020,  ,

----------


## sunday8

> 


  N?     16.06.2020   ,     ?   ,   .    ,  10  ,      .

----------


## 2008

*sunday8*,   16.06.2020, ,   ,          ,

----------


## sunday8

> *sunday8*,   16.06.2020, ,   ,          ,


,   .    14.10  27.10  .    ,      0    ,                 .

----------

